

JavaScript Developer Survey 2011 - alexyoung
http://dailyjs.com/2011/12/01/javascript-developer-survey-2011/

======
jmah
_Environment: What is your preferred interpreter? [] Node, [] Rhino, []
TraceMonkey, [] SpiderMonkey_

Ugh, when I hit something like this I doubt the whole thing. No V8? No
JavaScriptCore? And TraceMonkey is SpiderMonkey (for this purpose).

~~~
alexyoung
I meant to qualify this question to say for server-side scripting, I thought
the list of interpreters makes that clear. Next time I run the survey I'll
clarify this and add the popular values in the 'Other' field.

~~~
tolmasky
I don't think his beef has to do with server vs. client side scripting.
Rather, its strange that you compare Node (a set of libraries that augment and
enhance v8 -- the actual interpreter), to Rhino (an actual interpreter written
on top of the jvm). Its kind of like asking "do you prefer to write
asynchronous apps, or run on the jvm?" (two orthogonal issues). The way the
question is worded now it seems like its just asking "so is everyone just
using node.js or what?".

If you actually want to ask which server side interpreter people prefer, the
list should look more like []v8 []jsc, []rhino, []ironjs, etc. (and not
include node). Ask this question if you want to know things like "which
implementation of js do you feel more complete", "which interpreter has the
best memory characteristics", etc.

If you then separately want to ask what "platform" people are using, then it
would be []node.js, []whatever else there is out there. Ask this question if
you want to know things like "what methodologies do you prefer for your server
apps".

------
alexyoung
If you add missing questions or corrections here (or on the post's Disqus
thread) I'll pick them up for the next time I run this survey (and give due
credit).

